
The astronomer who said Oumuamua might be a sign of extraterrestrial life - pmoriarty
https://boingboing.net/2018/12/06/interview-with-the-astronomer.html
======
turingspiritfly
Sometimes I feel, when papers that have grand speculations contained in them,
should be made available to the public without the author(s) name tacked on
it, and only be released after the public comes to a consensus. Why? science
is about science not the people involved, high credential folks low credential
folks don't matter. Just because someone is a high-cred scientist doesn't make
his speculation any more worthy than a jackass's just because his credentials
somehow factor in, it leads to more often than not, utter bs. Case in point:
Linus Pauling and Vitamin C

------
ncmncm
The amount of acceleration reported for this object, attributed to light
pressure if its mass is minuscule enough, or wholly unaccountable otherwise,
should make everyone doubt what they think they know.

It makes me wonder whether we must begin to consider plasma interactions with
the object's electrical and/or magnetic field.

